# Elements of Magic for PCGen?



## Eltern (May 19, 2007)

Has anyone talked about making an EoM dataset for PCGen? I don't know how possible it would be, as I'm unfamiliar with PCGen and EoM changes the spell system fairly significantly.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (May 21, 2007)

I have no experience with PCGen, otherwise I would be willing to pitch in on this effort. The idea of a computer based generator could make things a bit easier on my players willingness to try the system out


----------



## Morrus (May 21, 2007)

I'm afraid I've never used PCGen, either.


----------



## jfrazierjr (Oct 7, 2007)

I am currently working on a dataset for PCGen.  One of the issues is that this is a vast overhaul, so there are a few things I have to figure out when it comes to how to handle dual EOM\Core thing such as certain metamagic feats (they work totally differently when using EOM vs Core), Craft Wondrous Item, etc.  

PCGen makes it easy to *override* the rules, but in some cases, they need to be used Side by side, and that's where I have to determine what is the best way to handle this.  I can create a second copy of Craft Wondrous Item with a slightly different name (perhaps "EOM Craft Wondrous Item") 

If all goes well, by the end of the month I will have EOM Revised entered into PCGen and will then start working on entering the classes, traditions, etc from LA after that.   Before this can be included in PCGen however, EN Publishing must review the data set, so I would expect that it will be towards the end of the year when it will be included in PCGen as an alpha dataset.   This is assuming that there are no "major" revisions required after the Publisher review is completed.    I will get EOMR out first and then LA after that, so they won't be out at the same time.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 7, 2007)

I think this is really cool, but to be honest, we're not going to put out anything new in the EOM line until after War of the Burning Sky is complete, and at that point we'd probably wait to see how 4e looks and decide whether to work with the new ruleset. So to be blunt, taking time to review how the PC Gen version of EOM works is not high on my priority list. How much attention do you need from us?


----------



## jfrazierjr (Oct 7, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I think this is really cool, but to be honest, we're not going to put out anything new in the EOM line until after War of the Burning Sky is complete, and at that point we'd probably wait to see how 4e looks and decide whether to work with the new ruleset. So to be blunt, taking time to review how the PC Gen version of EOM works is not high on my priority list. How much attention do you need from us?





I have no idea.  From my understanding, there will be some review by the high level data monkeys before they send it over.   I am not really sure exactly what the review process entails on the Publishing end.   i am working on this data set for my GM's campaign (oh, and I have a question if you would not mind answering it: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=208939) and am entering the data so we can hopefully consolidate from each of 7 people using 7 different methods to track their character AND to keep some rules consistency for equipment.

I would hope that the review process would be fairly easy on your end just to make sure there are no IP issues with the data as entered.   http://pcgen.sourceforge.net/autobuilds/pcgen-docs/acknowledgments/publishers.html


> EN Publishing
> Point-of-Contact: M Jason Parent
> Permissioned Titles - All
> Permission Type - Full Permission - Publisher Review Required
> Date Confirmed - 19/10/2005




Paul King is in charge of the Publishing Liason stuff.  If you would like more details, I can try to figure out how to put the two of you in contact.


----------

